# traumeel



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Anyone tried this for their dogs?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Never heard of it, tried to Google it and can't pull it up.

What is it and what is it used for?


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Do you mean Traumeel? It's a homeopathic anti-inflammatory product. I've used it recently (on a vet's advice) for my daughter's toy poodle, who was injured at an agility trial. It's very effective. The poodle is sensitive to medication and he had no reaction whatsoever.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes,traumeel, I will correct my first post.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

In stead of giving koop the carprofen, which I do not like doing, read that this works well.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I looked into it further, see they also have a formula specifically for arthritis that has gotten good reviews.


----------

